# [App] OMG!Droid 3.0



## asimons81 (Jul 30, 2011)

Greetings, RW'ers!

I'd like to let you all know that the official Android market version of OMG!Droid is now available. What is it you ask? OMG!Droid is a community-based Android website specializing in Android news, app reviews, contests, giveaways, and much more.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.omgdroid&feature=search_result

This is our Android app, which will give keep you up to date with EVERYTHING Android-related. Please check us out by downloading the app, or by checking up on the web @ http://omgdroid.com

Here's the official description from the Android Market:
Description
OMG!Droid - Your #1 Source for all things Android
Welcome to OMG!Droid, your #1 Source for Android news, app reviews, and much more!
Thank you for being a part of our growing community. We hope you all enjoy what we have to offer: the latest and greatest Android has to offer, helpful tips, and the most wonderful community on the Internet!
Check us out on the web @ http://omgdroid.com :wink2:


----------



## asimons81 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry guys, I just realized I hadn't added a Market link, lol... I need sleep


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm... I'm going to give this a shot... I need me android...

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------

